# this is impossible right???



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

We just found a tankless commercial water heater natural gas two years old installed in an LP system. It worked for two years???


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you syre it hasnt been converted?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I actually found one of those a few years back. It was a Bosche installed by the handi-HO and their claim was, "Oh we've never had any trouble with it at all until now!" 
But it was spilling CO at an alarming rate and the combustion chamber was so sooted up that my opinion was to scrap it!
What made it work, I think, was that it never experienced full flow and the 3/8" tubing supplying it with propane actually starved it enough that it could never attain full fire even if it did experience full water flow. That's my guess, anyhow.
I disconnected and capped the gas and told them that I could clean the heat exchanger, burner, etc but that it was a waste of time unless they wanted to hook it up to a nat. gas system.
Never heard back from them...

What brand did you find?


----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel said:


> I actually found one of those a few years back. It was a Bosche installed by the handi-HO and their claim was, "Oh we've never had any trouble with it at all until now!"
> But it was spilling CO at an alarming rate and the combustion chamber was so sooted up that my opinion was to scrap it!
> What made it work, I think, was that it never experienced full flow and the 3/8" tubing supplying it with propane actually starved it enough that it could never attain full fire even if it did experience full water flow. That's my guess, anyhow.
> I disconnected and capped the gas and told them that I could clean the heat exchanger, burner, etc but that it was a waste of time unless they wanted to hook it up to a nat. gas system.
> ...


it was a takagi


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Got a call last week for a Noritz 0751M not firing. Got there and it was an LP model on a NG system that was installed in 07 and has ran ever since. There was 2 units and both were wrong. The other unit was still firing. I did a gas conversion on both of them.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah we see that quite often too in the residential market.

Paul


----------

